# Oglethorpe Co. Role Call



## doc (Sep 28, 2005)

I saw this on the Middle GA thread and thought it would be good to know.  Who hunts in Oglethorpe County?  What is the nearest "town"


----------



## doc (Sep 28, 2005)

*Doc is near Sandy Cross*

Doc is near Sandy Cross


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 28, 2005)

*I'm hunting a small tract in the Sandy Cross area*

about 3 miles north of the Sandy Cross store on Lexington-Carlton road.  Been there for about 28 years now.


----------



## fredw (Sep 28, 2005)

This will be my 20th year in what's now a 600 acre lease near the Sims Crossroad/Highway 22 intersection.  This is just north of Philomath.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 28, 2005)

18th year off Buffalo Mill Road. 10 miles east of Lexington.


----------



## N-MAC (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm about a mile from the Sandy Cross Store.  Been hunting there for 20 years.


----------



## sweatequity (Sep 28, 2005)

*use*

to hunt in sandy cross next to the veribest quarry.


----------



## dherrin (Sep 28, 2005)

Just got a new lease on 77 north saxson mattux rd 10 miles from elberton . Does anybody know anyone that bushhogs in that area?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a small tract to hunt on 77 toward Elberton..I grew up on this road and used to have lots of places to hunt....Just one small place now...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 28, 2005)

I've got some land in Lexington, Ga. It is quite a bit of land lying between hwy77 and wesley chapel road. I know a person by the name of marlon caldwell who bushhogs in the area you are asking about. If interested shoot me a pm and I'll give you a number to reach him at.


----------



## texwilliams (Oct 4, 2005)

*Bush Hawging*

DHerin I can give you the name and number of someone who bushhogs in the area your lease is in.  He is very good and reliable/trustworthy.  He is my Grandfather.  His name is Carlton Brooks and his phone number is 706-797-0003


----------



## bdpost (Oct 5, 2005)

*second year*

on Buffalo mill road. I scare them all over to Flingers place


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 5, 2005)

Doc,

I wish I had a place to hunt in Oglethorpe....


----------



## msdins (Oct 6, 2005)

I hunted 2 miles east of Sandy Cross store for 19 years but lost the lease last year. Man I miss it out there.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 7, 2005)

Stevens Grove/ Centerville rd area. Ill be spookin em to Arrow Flinger and bdpost across the creek. All of us buffalo crk landowners need to get together for a post hunt barley pop!


----------



## coon dawg (Oct 7, 2005)

*...........*

one tract............about 2 miles from the Sandy Cross Store.......4 years.............other tract, south of Comer, near Watson Mill Bridge.................28 years on this one........


----------



## doc (Oct 12, 2005)

*Huntnnut you're first on my list*

But, we have a new requirement.  You must harvest a doe as a guest before being considered.    If you do any more work for us, you might be able to have my spot!


----------

